# Where is Hulu Plus?



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

I've seen and heard that Hulu Plus is now on the Tivo Premiere, yet its not showing up on mine. I have the 14.8 firmware but nothing is their. Am I missing something here??


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

falcon26 said:


> I've seen and heard that Hulu Plus is now on the Tivo Premiere, yet its not showing up on mine. I have the 14.8 firmware but nothing is their. Am I missing something here??


At least you have 14.8 as my DVR is still sitting at 14.7.

I read in one of the other threads were a member rebooted their TiVo and the Hulu Plus option then showed up.


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

Got it....I did have to reboot my tivo....watching Family Guy Star wars now..


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

falcon26 said:


> Got it....I did have to reboot my tivo....watching Family Guy Star wars now..


That's on Hulu+ now? Is it in HD?


----------



## burjim (May 22, 2009)

falcon26 said:


> I've seen and heard that Hulu Plus is now on the Tivo Premiere, yet its not showing up on mine. I have the 14.8 firmware but nothing is their. Am I missing something here??


when did you got 14.8? coz i still have 14.7


----------



## sbq (Feb 6, 2010)

if you're using SD menu's check under Showcases & Extras, that's where I found it.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=470037


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

I've got 14.8 and rebooted a couple of times now and I still don't have Hulu Plus anywhere. What gives?


----------



## webpagesby22 (May 25, 2011)

You are better then me both of my tivos are on 14.7


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes it was in HD. I got 14.8 about a week ago...I'm in the Bay Area..


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

gtrogue said:


> I've got 14.8 and rebooted a couple of times now and I still don't have Hulu Plus anywhere. What gives?


I had to reboot 4 times, and then it finally showed up,im not sure if it triggered it or helped or not. it took about 4-5 hours after I got the update.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

sbq said:


> if you're using SD menu's check under Showcases & Extras, that's where I found it.


There is no "Showcases & Extras" on the SD Menu. There is "Music, Photos, & Showcases," but that's not where Hulu Plus is. "Showcases & Extras" is on the HD Menu, but again, that's not where Hulu Plus is.

For Hulu Plus on the Premiere:

TiVo with HD menus: From TiVo Central go to Find TV, Movies, & Videos > Hulu Plus.

TiVo with SD menus: From TiVo Central go to Video On Demand > Hulu Plus.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1985#play


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

5 reboots, a power cycle, and 15 hours later and I still don't have Hulu Plus. Is there some additional thing on Tivo's end that needs to be switched before it shows up in the menus?


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

gtrogue said:


> I've got 14.8 and rebooted a couple of times now and I still don't have Hulu Plus anywhere. What gives?


Same thing happened to me.

I had 14.7, rebooted and then I had 14.8 but Hulu was not showing. Rebooted again and still not in the menu (HD).

I'm not dying for it so no biggie. I'll check again when I get home tonight to see if anything changed.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Same here. I got the 14.8 update last night. Rebooted 4 times after that, still wasn't seeing Hulu Plus. So I went to bed and have just tried another reboot. I'd report back but as y'all know, these boxes take like 10-15 minutes to reboot.



On another note, I went to hulu.com to register for my free month of Hulu Plus on my existing Hulu account. It asked for my credit card. And just this morning I got an email letting me know I was charged $7.99. So, is that free month for new Hulu Plus accounts only? I suppose I could create a new Hulu Plus account with a new email address, but then I'd lose my existing Hulu Plus queue, viewing history and other prefs, and it's not really worth the hassle to save $7.99. Just curious what's up with that and if I've done something wrong.


----------



## nexter (Aug 25, 2010)

Fofer said:


> Same here. I got the 14.8 update last night. Rebooted 4 times after that, still wasn't seeing Hulu Plus. So I went to bed and have just tried another reboot. I'd report back but as y'all know, these boxes take like 10-15 minutes to reboot.
> 
> On another note, I went to hulu.com to register for my free month of Hulu Plus on my existing Hulu account. It asked for my credit card. And just this morning I got an email letting me know I was charged $7.99. So, is that free month for new Hulu Plus accounts only? I suppose I could create a new Hulu Plus account with a new email address, but then I'd lose my existing Hulu Plus queue, viewing history and other prefs, and it's not really worth the hassle to save $7.99. Just curious what's up with that and if I've done something wrong.


ya its only for new hulu+ accts, if you've already had a free trial via another source and/or already subscribe it won't let you use the premiere trial >.>


----------



## UConnHuskyTx (Dec 31, 2008)

Still on 14.7 so no Hulu+ yet. Still willing to wait through the weekend if necessary. On the positive side, I did activate my Hulu+ account and very happy to report I did get the 6 months. (I had bought the Amazon Gold Box special in April, and activating right away.) I got to check out Hulu+ on my Roku last night, and I did add a few shows on to my "subcriptions" page including Lost, Miami Vice, and the Time Tunnel.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

nexter said:


> ya its only for new hulu+ accts, if you've already had a free trial via another source and/or already subscribe it won't let you use the premiere trial >.>


Okay I figured as much. I had already subscribed to Hulu Plus when the iPad app came out, and I did _also_ get 3 months free when I got a Hulu Plus capable Blu-Ray player. Seems Sony was able to negotiate for their customers to get 3 free months regardless if they were an existing Hulu Plus customer or not. TiVo had to settle on 1 month, but only for new Hulu Plus accounts. And 6 months but only if you're a brand new TiVo activation. <sigh>


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

I think the free month is for new Hulu accounts only. It's basically the same free month that everybody gets when they first sign up. You could probably get it again if you signed up with a new email address.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Gotcha. Well, I'm subscribed again but I can't check it out on TiVo because I don't have Hulu Plus showing up yet.

I've restarted 5 times, let the Premiere sit overnight, restarted again. I have 14.8 but no Hulu Plus. I just forced an update but still no Hulu Plus. I'd restart it again but each time I do so it takes a really long time and each time my heart skips a little. 

One restart just now, it got stuck on the "Just a few minutes more" screen for like 30 minutes and I got REALLY nervous, eventually pulled the plug and then it came back up.

I think I'll just sit tight now and let Hulu Plus arrive when it's good and ready for me. All of this forced restarting and forced updating is bad for my health.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

Fofer said:


> There is no "Showcases & Extras" on the SD Menu. There is "Music, Photos, & Showcases," but that's not where Hulu Plus is. "Showcases & Extras" is on the HD Menu, but again, that's not where Hulu Plus is.
> 
> For Hulu Plus on the Premiere:
> 
> ...


On my Premiere using the SDUI, Hulu Plus only showed up in the "Music, Photos, & Showcases" menu, not in the "Video on Demand" menu as stated above. Also, I didn't have to reboot the Tivo, it just eventually showed up.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Well, that sure is weird. Considering it's TiVo's own support FAQ I was quoting. 

Oh well. I still don't have Hulu Plus, on the Premeire's SDUI, in "Music, Photos, & Showcases" menu -OR- the "Video on Demand" menu.

Why is TiVo so inconsistent?


----------



## Bradleyc (May 18, 2011)

I had the same problems everyone else had, I have rebooted two times everyday since May 23rd and already had the 14.8 firmware for weeks.

*I got it to show up by doing this:*

Settings and messages > Settings > Displays > TiVo with SD Menus (Standard Screen)

Then go down to "Music, Photo, & Showcase".

You should see Hulu Plus show up there, Select it. After it opens it will ask you if you have a Hulu Plus account, select No, and watch a sample video, then hit the TiVo Button on your remote.

Next we our going to switch back to the Premiere HD menu

Goto Settings and messages > Settings > Displays > TiVo with HD Menus (Widescreen)

Next goto Settings and messages > Settings > Channels > Video Provider List

And you should now see Hulu Plus checked off, now hit the left arrow on your remote a bunch of times until you get back to the TiVo Premiere HD menu, Now Look under "Find TV, movies, & Videos" and Hulu Plus should now be listed there.

Hopefully TiVo corrects this issue soon as this is quiet a hassle.


----------



## will2be1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Bradleyc said:


> I had the same problems everyone else had, I have rebooted two times everyday since May 23rd and already had the 14.8 firmware for weeks.
> 
> *I got it to show up by doing this:*
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! This worked for me.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Thanks for that. I prefer the SD menus, though. Just to clarify for everyone, once you do that, and switch back to the SD menus, the Hulu Plus app still remains in "Music, Photos & Showcases" section, and *not* the "Video on Demand" one where you may expect it to be.

This also happens to contradict TiVo's own support notes on the subject, which say that Hulu Plus is found under "Video on Demand" on the SDUI:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1985#play


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

Bradleyc said:


> I had the same problems everyone else had, I have rebooted two times everyday since May 23rd and already had the 14.8 firmware for weeks.
> 
> *I got it to show up by doing this:*
> ...


Thanks for posting this. It didn't work for me when I tried it but I'll try again later.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Another data point from a native HDUI user. Going into _Settings and messages > Settings > Channels > Video Provider List_ as Bradleyc suggested was sufficient to cause Hulu+ to show up. Didn't have to uncheck or check anything, just had to visibly see the setting.


----------



## billwarch (Mar 1, 2009)

smbaker said:


> Another data point from a native HDUI user. Going into _Settings and messages > Settings > Channels > Video Provider List_ as Bradleyc suggested was sufficient to cause Hulu+ to show up. Didn't have to uncheck or check anything, just had to visibly see the setting.


I can confirm this worked for me. I have had 14.8 for a week I think and was just waiting around for Hulu Plus to show and finally decided to check the forum.


----------



## caryrae73 (Dec 1, 2008)

Tired mine both ways and did not see Hulu+, just Blockbuster, Amazon, and Netflix under Video Provider List. I got 14.8 on Monday.


----------



## 36446 (May 19, 2011)

It does take a few days for TiVo to roll out Hulu on all boxes, Hell mine just popped up yesterday. 

Requirements: 
14.8

If you still have 14.7 then it needs to update before it will even pop up. 

Only so many TiVo boxes can download it in a day and there are many out there.

Be patient It will come!


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

The mapping of software and Hulu plus are independent of eachother yet related. Boxes are mapped to receive software but it takes a separate service connection following the SW update to confirm you have 14.8, at which point we map Hulu. 

To speed things up, we have tried to forego the confirmation of installation and started mapping Hulu at the same time, which means some customers may see Hulu while still running 14.7. The functionality should work but there are fixes in 14.8 that will make the experience better. 

Bottom line: everyone should have Hulu on their Premiere box by tomorrow. 

Troubleshooting tips (hmm, these are below the aforementioned "bottom line" ) in order of preference:
- Make sure you are looking for the Hulu Plus launch point under Find TV, movies, & videos
- Make sure Hulu Plus is checked in your Video Provider list (Settings & messages --> Settings --> Channels --> Video Provider List)
- Try accessing the SDUI to see the Hulu Plus launch point (under Music, Photos & Showcases). This also serves to reset the HDUI.
- Manually make an additional 2 connections to the TiVo Service
- Restarting should be the last resort


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

TiVoJerry said:


> The mapping of software and Hulu plus are independent of eachother yet related. Boxes are mapped to receive software but it takes a separate service connection following the SW update to confirm you have 14.8, at which point we map Hulu.
> 
> To speed things up, we have tried to forego the confirmation of installation and started mapping Hulu at the same time, which means some customers may see Hulu while still running 14.7. The functionality should work but there are fixes in 14.8 that will make the experience better.
> 
> ...


Will this be coming to our S3/HD/XL soon as well?


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

TiVoJerry said:


> The mapping of software and Hulu plus are independent of eachother yet related. Boxes are mapped to receive software but it takes a separate service connection following the SW update to confirm you have 14.8, at which point we map Hulu.
> 
> To speed things up, we have tried to forego the confirmation of installation and started mapping Hulu at the same time, which means some customers may see Hulu while still running 14.7. The functionality should work but there are fixes in 14.8 that will make the experience better.
> 
> ...


:up: Thanks for the insight and tips TiVoJerry!


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> Will this be coming to our S3/HD/XL soon as well?


My Magic 8 balls says "Outlook not so good".


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)




----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

so I think this does confirm that forcing connections can help you get Hulu. thank you Jerry.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

In this particular situation, yes.....but only by a few hours.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

TiVoJerry said:


> The mapping of software and Hulu plus are independent of eachother yet related. Boxes are mapped to receive software but it takes a separate service connection following the SW update to confirm you have 14.8, at which point we map Hulu.
> 
> To speed things up, we have tried to forego the confirmation of installation and started mapping Hulu at the same time, which means some customers may see Hulu while still running 14.7. The functionality should work but there are fixes in 14.8 that will make the experience better.
> 
> ...


Will Hulu+ be automatically enabled in the VOD providers at time of delivery, or will it have to be enabled manually? Thanks!


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

Hulu+ finally showed up on my DVR; approx. 24 hours after I received the 14.8 update.


I noticed one major problem with the Hulu+ app however. I have the Premiere set to 1080i/1080p and it's currently connected to a native 1080p monitor. When viewing My Queue the "Home" is cut off and I only see half of a "o" followed by "me". When viewing a HD video the "Ad 1 of 1..." the "A" and half of the "d" is cut off. It looks like there is an overscan issue with Hulu app when the TiVo is set to 1080i/p. If I set the TiVo to 720p I don't see this issue.

Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

rdodolak said:


> Hulu+ finally showed up on my DVR; approx. 24 hours after I received the 14.8 update.
> 
> I noticed one major problem with the Hulu+ app however. I have the Premiere set to 1080i/1080p and it's currently connected to a 1080p monitor. When viewing My Queue the "Home" is cut off and I only see half of a "o" followed by "me". When viewing a HD video the "Ad 1 of 1..." the "A" and half of the "d" is cut off. It looks like there is an overscan issue with Hulu app when the TiVo is set to 1080i/p. If I set the TiVo to 720p I don't see this issue.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this?


I have the same issue,but it happens even in 720p for me. I don't really mind as I dont really care about seeing that text anyway, but I did notice it.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

sabixx said:


> I have the same issue,but it happens even in 720p for me. I don't really mind as I dont really care about seeing that text anyway, but I did notice it.


Even though it cuts off that text it also cuts off parts of the picture. The videos are effectively being zoomed in.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Hmm... Not Title Safe, eh?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TiVoJerry said:


> The mapping of software and Hulu plus are independent of eachother yet related. Boxes are mapped to receive software but it takes a separate service connection following the SW update to confirm you have 14.8, at which point we map Hulu.
> 
> To speed things up, we have tried to forego the confirmation of installation and started mapping Hulu at the same time, which means some customers may see Hulu while still running 14.7. The functionality should work but there are fixes in 14.8 that will make the experience better.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for the update!!:up:


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

rdodolak said:


> Hulu+ finally showed up on my DVR; approx. 24 hours after I received the 14.8 update.
> 
> I noticed one major problem with the Hulu+ app however. I have the Premiere set to 1080i/1080p and it's currently connected to a native 1080p monitor. When viewing My Queue the "Home" is cut off and I only see half of a "o" followed by "me". When viewing a HD video the "Ad 1 of 1..." the "A" and half of the "d" is cut off. It looks like there is an overscan issue with Hulu app when the TiVo is set to 1080i/p. If I set the TiVo to 720p I don't see this issue.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this?


Correction it's not the Hulu+ app it appears it's the TiVo. When the TiVo Premiere is set to 720p I see more area in the HDUI. If I change the format to 1080i/p the HDUI menu is cut off just like the Hulu+ app.

I'll have to do some more experimentation but if the TiVo is truely at fault then this is a showstopper for me.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

Bradleyc said:


> I had the same problems everyone else had, I have rebooted two times everyday since May 23rd and already had the 14.8 firmware for weeks.
> 
> *I got it to show up by doing this:*
> 
> ...


Thanks! That did the trick.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

TiVoJerry said:


> - Try accessing the SDUI to see the Hulu Plus launch point (under Music, Photos & Showcases). This also serves to reset the HDUI.


Thanks for this. Please note that this contradicts TiVo's own support notes on the subject, which say that Hulu Plus is found under "Video on Demand" on the SDUI:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1985#play

From a UI perspective it makes much more sense for Hulu to be in "Video on Demand," alongside Amazon and Netflix. I'm not sure of the chances of that being fixed at this point in the game. Regardless, TiVo.com's support notes should match reality...


----------



## caryrae73 (Dec 1, 2008)

TiVoJerry said:


> - Try accessing the SDUI to see the Hulu Plus launch point (under Music, Photos & Showcases). This also serves to reset the HDUI.


I did this just now for the 2nd time today and it worked. I went in to the SDUI found it and then went to the HDUI and went to the Video Provider list and at 1st it wasn't listed but I left and went back in and it was there.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

The only place I can access hulu Plus is under Music, Photos, and Showcases (SDUI). It's nowhere to be found using the HDUI. But I can get to it, so I'm not too worried about that. What I'm wondering about is this.










It says 1 *week* free trial, not 1 *month*. What's up with that?


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

scandia101 said:


> The only place I can access hulu Plus is under Music, Photos, and Showcases (SDUI). It's nowhere to be found using the HDUI. But I can get to it, so I'm not too worried about that. What I'm wondering about is this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also found it there after looking for a few days. I would love for them to work it like Netflix where you can get a link to it from the now playing menu I think that would be ideal.


----------



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

I was wondering how many Premiere owners also have XBOX 360's. When Hulu Plus was made available on XBOX Live, I received the free week. There was an offer for another free month once one signed up for service. It seems that is the only offer available to me on the Tivo Premiere, one month free after signing up and entering credit card information. Is anyone able to get the no obligation free week with the Premiere? My Hulu Plus icon is placed along the Netflix, Blockbuster, Amazon and Youtube icons.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

TiVoJerry said:


> The mapping of software and Hulu plus are independent of eachother yet related. Boxes are mapped to receive software but it takes a separate service connection following the SW update to confirm you have 14.8, at which point we map Hulu.
> 
> To speed things up, we have tried to forego the confirmation of installation and started mapping Hulu at the same time, which means some customers may see Hulu while still running 14.7. The functionality should work but there are fixes in 14.8 that will make the experience better.
> 
> ...


Jerry. I appreciate the explanation. What I don't understand is why Tivo announced on Facebook that it was available TODAY when it wasn't. It makes your entire company look like incompetent fools. It's part of the growing frustration myself and many others have with Tivo. Given how many problems Tivo has you would think premature announcements would be very easy to avoid.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> Jerry. I appreciate the explanation. What I don't understand is why Tivo announced on Facebook that it was available TODAY when it wasn't. It makes your entire company look like incompetent fools. It's part of the growing frustration myself and many others have with Tivo. Given how many problems Tivo has you would think premature announcements would be very easy to avoid.


Announcement had to be made because of their earnings call. It was a calculated decision. Possibly upset a few stand-alone early adopters while making Wall-Street happy. The stock is up +9% since their earnings announcement.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

rdodolak said:


> Correction it's not the Hulu+ app it appears it's the TiVo. When the TiVo Premiere is set to 720p I see more area in the HDUI. If I change the format to 1080i/p the HDUI menu is cut off just like the Hulu+ app.
> 
> I'll have to do some more experimentation but if the TiVo is truely at fault then this is a showstopper for me.


Now that I have the Premiere connected to my television in the living room I'm not experiencing the above mentoined issue.

However, I'm wondering if the issue is related to an HDMI handshaking issue. When running the automatic resolution test, the Premiere correctly detected the closest resolution (1080i) to my 1080p television; it doesn't appear the Premiere is a true 1080p device (can't select 1080p only; a lower resolution must be selected before you can select the 1080p checkbox on the TiVo). However, when running the same test on my native 1080p monitor the TiVo improperly selects 480p.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> The only place I can access hulu Plus is under Music, Photos, and Showcases (SDUI). It's nowhere to be found using the HDUI. But I can get to it, so I'm not too worried about that. What I'm wondering about is this.
> 
> It says 1 *week* free trial, not 1 *month*. What's up with that?


this isn't a specific TiVo link. If you go to TiVo.com you will see a link that takes you to a free month for new hulu plus subscribers.

Has anyone found a way in the hdui to hide hulu plus from my shows? I don't plan to subscribe to hulu so I would rather just hide the link if possible.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

innocentfreak said:


> this isn't a specific TiVo link. If you go to TiVo.com you will see a link that takes you to a free month for new hulu plus subscribers.
> 
> *Has anyone found a way in the hdui to hide hulu plus from my shows? I don't plan to subscribe to hulu so I would rather just hide the link if possible.*


Select Settings & Messages -> Settings -> Channels -> Video Provider List and uncheck the Hulu Plus option.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> The only place I can access hulu Plus is under Music, Photos, and Showcases (SDUI). It's nowhere to be found using the HDUI. But I can get to it, so I'm not too worried about that. What I'm wondering about is this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(click here)

and below that, it says "Already have a Premiere? Get 1 month Free Hulu Plus"


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

rdodolak said:


> Select Settings & Messages -> Settings -> Channels -> Video Provider List and uncheck the Hulu Plus option.


Thanks I always forget it is there.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rdodolak said:


> Now that I have the Premiere connected to my television in the living room I'm not experiencing the above mentoined issue.
> 
> However, I'm wondering if the issue is related to an HDMI handshaking issue. When running the automatic resolution test, the Premiere correctly detected the closest resolution (1080i) to my 1080p television; it doesn't appear the Premiere is a true 1080p device (can't select 1080p only; a lower resolution must be selected before you can select the 1080p checkbox on the TiVo). However, when running the same test on my native 1080p monitor the TiVo improperly selects 480p.


The Premieres have no problem playing 1080P24 content and outputting the 1080P24 content. I've watched several Amazon VOD 1080P24 shows with no issues.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> The Premieres have no problem playing 1080P24 content and outputting the 1080P24 content. I've watched several Amazon VOD 1080P24 shows with no issues.


Hmm, on my Premiere the 1080p option is grayed out but once one of the other resolutions is checked then 1080p becomes available. If you uncheck the other resolution then 1080p is unchecked too. I'm not disputing that it won't output 1080p in some cases but it appears that the Premiere doesn't always output 1080p (certainly not the menus). In my case, only the 1080i and 1080p checkboxes are checked. The TiVo seems to default to 1080i output for most of the screens from what I've seen so far. In otherwords it doesn't appear that the TiVo upconverts a 1080i source to 1080p.

Do you experience something different? I'll have to check out some HD instant videos from Amazon.

The TiVo Premiere is the only device I've run across that won't let you check 1080p only. However, that doesn't mean other devices don't exist that do the same.


----------



## deadave (Jan 26, 2011)

Is there a way to make it get Hulu regular instead of Hulu + perhaps editing a file or something?


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

deadave said:


> Is there a way to make it get Hulu regular instead of Hulu + perhaps editing a file or something?


No.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

sbiller said:


> Announcement had to be made because of their earnings call. It was a calculated decision. Possibly upset a few stand-alone early adopters while making Wall-Street happy. The stock is up +9% since their earnings announcement.


But they had to announce that it was ALREADY AVAILABLE? They couldn't just say everyone will receive it within the next week or so?


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

rdodolak said:


> Hmm, on my Premiere the 1080p option is grayed out but once one of the other resolutions is checked then 1080p becomes available. If you uncheck the other resolution then 1080p is unchecked too. I'm not disputing that it won't output 1080p in some cases but it appears that the Premiere doesn't always output 1080p (certainly not the menus). In my case, only the 1080i and 1080p checkboxes are checked. The TiVo seems to default to 1080i output for most of the screens from what I've seen so far. In otherwords it doesn't appear that the TiVo upconverts a 1080i source to 1080p.
> 
> Do you experience something different? I'll have to check out some HD instant videos from Amazon.
> 
> The TiVo Premiere is the only device I've run across that won't let you check 1080p only. However, that doesn't mean other devices don't exist that do the same.


The Tivo will only passthrough 1080/24p video, hence the reason it cannot be your only selection. If a video is 1080/24p the Tivo will output it at that resolution and framerate. If it is any other resolution the Tivo & display supports it will output it at the resolution & framerate or scale it to one of the resolutions you have checked if your display doesn't support some of the them (or you want to scale everything).


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

aadam101 said:


> But they had to announce that it was ALREADY AVAILABLE? They couldn't just say everyone will receive it within the next week or so?


Man, you're splitting hairs. What's a day or two? Chill.

TiVo, Inc. has far, far, FAR bigger problems on their hands than to worry that they might have "prematurely ejaculated" the terms of this Hulu Plus rollout. How about just being happy the dang feature is finally here? We've waited eight months.


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

deadave said:


> Is there a way to make it get Hulu regular instead of Hulu + perhaps editing a file or something?


Hah!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rdodolak said:


> Hmm, on my Premiere the 1080p option is grayed out but once one of the other resolutions is checked then 1080p becomes available. If you uncheck the other resolution then 1080p is unchecked too. I'm not disputing that it won't output 1080p in some cases but it appears that the Premiere doesn't always output 1080p (certainly not the menus). In my case, only the 1080i and 1080p checkboxes are checked. The TiVo seems to default to 1080i output for most of the screens from what I've seen so far. In otherwords it doesn't appear that the TiVo upconverts a 1080i source to 1080p.
> 
> Do you experience something different? I'll have to check out some HD instant videos from Amazon.
> 
> The TiVo Premiere is the only device I've run across that won't let you check 1080p only. However, that doesn't mean other devices don't exist that do the same.


1080P24 is only pass through. It does not have 1080P60 output capability.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

gtrogue said:


> The Tivo will only passthrough 1080/24p video, hence the reason it cannot be your only selection. If a video is 1080/24p the Tivo will output it at that resolution and framerate. If it is any other resolution the Tivo & display supports it will output it at the resolution & framerate or scale it to one of the resolutions you have checked if your display doesn't support some of the them (or you want to scale everything).





aaronwt said:


> 1080P24 is only pass through. It does not have 1080P60 output capability.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

Bradleyc said:


> I had the same problems everyone else had, I have rebooted two times everyday since May 23rd and already had the 14.8 firmware for weeks.
> 
> *I got it to show up by doing this:*
> 
> ...


Worked for me! Sign in and thet offer it free for 1 week if you are not a subscriber yet.


----------



## thomperman (May 26, 2011)

Worked for me as well.

Thanks!!


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Has everybody else gotten it at this point? I STILL haven't gotten it on mine, even after MULTIPLE connections and even restarts. I've tried going into Video Provider List using the HDUI and it's not there to be checked or unchecked. I can't find even a mention of it ANYWHERE with the HDUI. I've tried the SDUI, and it's not ANYWHERE to be seen.
From what I've heard, I'm probably not missing too much, but I'd like to at least try it. If they can get the majority of the shows I watch, dealing with commercials might not be so bad compared to paying Time Warner $80 a month.
I AM running 14.8


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kturcotte said:


> Has everybody else gotten it at this point? I STILL haven't gotten it on mine, even after MULTIPLE connections and even restarts. I've tried going into Video Provider List using the HDUI and it's not there to be checked or unchecked. I can't find even a mention of it ANYWHERE with the HDUI. I've tried the SDUI, and it's not ANYWHERE to be seen.
> From what I've heard, I'm probably not missing too much, but I'd like to at least try it. If they can get the majority of the shows I watch, dealing with commercials might not be so bad compared to paying Time Warner $80 a month.
> I AM running 14.8


I got it quickly on two boxes, but I still have not seen Hulu+ show up on my other three boxes.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Folks, I've got a lot of work on my plate. I am not in on all the formal communications and decisionmaking for Hulu. I merely stepped in to try and help, so the info I passed out was whatever I could cobble together in my "voluminous" free time. Apologies if it isn't 100%. I'm not part of the Press Release Team.

If you find you don't have Hulu yet, call CS. They will have to nail down why anyone might not still have it.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

TiVoJerry said:


> Folks, I've got a lot of work on my plate. I am not in on all the formal communications and decisionmaking for Hulu. I merely stepped in to try and help, so the info I passed out was whatever I could cobble together in my "voluminous" free time. Apologies if it isn't 100%. I'm not part of the Press Release Team.
> 
> If you find you don't have Hulu yet, call CS. They will have to nail down why anyone might not still have it.


Thanks Jerry. Will do!


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow this was all pretty complicated, but it did work!


----------

